# For the love of God w/ Orchestra



## DelfinoPie (Dec 22, 2006)

The title says it all...

Vid-he-o


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Dec 27, 2006)

Well if no one else will comment I will!


That was awesome!!


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Dec 27, 2006)

gnarly... his guitar sure was loud though. but how he achieves the album tone with his live rig is pretty cool...


----------



## Allen Garrow (Dec 27, 2006)

That is the best version I have ever heard. The beginning just gives me frik'n goosebumps.

~A


----------



## leatherface2 (Dec 27, 2006)

god


----------



## skinhead (Dec 28, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> That is the best version I have ever heard. The beginning just gives me frik'n goosebumps.
> 
> ~A



+1!

i feel the same.

This it's an exellent version.


----------



## Cancer (Dec 28, 2006)

Didn't Yngwie do this already?....(iKid)

Ah, Vai. Intellectually, he does great things for me, on a spiritual/feeling level, eh, not so much.

[Rant]
You know what I'd like to see.. Instead of taking your 40-odd year old instrument, and playing over top of 300 year instruments, why not play in the sandbox with instruments its own age. This would have been cool if he had like 5 thermins players, 2 digital drummers, some really imaginative synth players, and that bald guy on Chapman stick bass. Get some more modern instruments, the classical thing has been done to death. I get when a Blackmore or a Malmsteen does something like this, but not Mr.Alien Love Secrets, not Mr. "I channel energy from other dimensions of spirituality". I dunno, it just seems ....out of context.

I mean this man played with Zappa....
[/Rant]


----------



## Ancestor (Dec 28, 2006)

I enjoyed all the texture. I think that was Bozzio back there on the kit? Towards the end there probably could have been a little shorter cadenza. But it was cool, and the effort was definitely not lost on me. Very nice.


----------



## Korbain (Dec 28, 2006)

he's fucking great and always will be


----------



## telecaster90 (Dec 28, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2006)

meh, some parts were alright, but most of it was whackin off :/
i like when vai plays more tech parts and weird techniques; and not drawn out endings and whammy bar cranking (wtf was that?). The 3:10 part of the live Tender solo was ownage.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 3, 2007)

Vai rocks.... definitely one of the my favorite guitarists in that style besides Petrucci and Satriani! That is a great song and a very cool version of it too! 


I would say Tender Surrender is probably my all-time favorite Vai song... I can listen to that song set on repeat for hours on end without getting bored! So many cool textures and I love how it starts out Jazz-based then goes into some blues and then comes in with a full-on shredfest with his signature tapping, whammy and legato stuff and then right back into jazz mode without losing a beat! I love it!!!!


----------



## giannifive (Jan 3, 2007)

That part near the end where he blows on the strings to get the harmonics? I believed it at first, until I couldn't repeat it on my own guitar. Now look again closely at his right hand, and watch how his thumb flips the switch for the sustainer. Diabolical! Sleight of hand at its finest!


----------



## XEN (Jan 8, 2007)

Not my favorite "guitar + orchestra" piece by any stretch. Production quality can throw me off sometimes and Steve does stick out above everyone else. His tone also seems a little more abrasive than usual. Otherwise it felt like something just didn't mesh between him and the orchestra.

I preferred some of the stuff Malmsteen did with the orchestra in Japan. Their timing was not always on, but having listened to Malmsteen since the beginning, I have come to expect that to an extent. He gets caught up in the moment. However, during the parts where the orchestra carries the rhythm of the piece he seems like he feels most comfortable and plays as an integral part of the group. His music IS classical so the feeling that it doesn't mesh just isn't there.

I agree with psyphre to an extent. I would like to see something new rather than old hat. One of the reasons I got into Mark Wood when his first album came out was that there were no electric guitars on it yet it was undeniably rock. I get into Bela Fleck's stuff for the same reasons. 

What I would like to see for a change once in a while is a role shift. I know it's happening among bass players, especially those who play extended range basses. Garry Goodman's music is a good example. Also, Al Caldwell, who makes it a point to play all of the distorted leads on his rock pieces with his bass, is really making a statement about the predetermined roles we are pigeon-holed into.

I used to love watching Neil Peart of Rush play keyboard marts on his midi drum rig. Talk about a role shift there!!!

Wow, I completely deviated from the subject.... sry


----------



## Fantomas (Jan 8, 2007)

I absolutely love this. This song is all about expression.
Normally I couldn't care less about orchestrated songs, but he really goes for it here.


----------



## Lozek (Jan 8, 2007)

I see Steve Vai is still as boring as hell then. Haven't listened to him in a long time so I thought I'd give this a go and see if I'd got any more insight into his genius, but it still seems like a load of old toss to me


----------



## SevenatoR (Jan 8, 2007)

Saw this a couple of days ago for the first time. I can't get enough of it. The first part just blew me away. *Chills*


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 8, 2007)

ooh, nice.


----------



## Metahedron (Jan 9, 2007)

psyphre said:


> Didn't Yngwie do this already?....(iKid)
> 
> Ah, Vai. Intellectually, he does great things for me, on a spiritual/feeling level, eh, not so much.
> 
> ...



I agree entirely, a poorly executed conceptual display.



Lozek said:


> I see Steve Vai is still as boring as hell then. Haven't listened to him in a long time so I thought I'd give this a go and see if I'd got any more insight into his genius, but it still seems like a load of old toss to me



The merciless wank is undeniable.

Steve Vai, no matter the amount that can be attributed to him(especially from the standpoint of a 7 string player), just possesses such little traction with my interest. I am afraid I simply cannot digest the virtuosity as any sort of substitution for authentic expression.


----------



## Drew (Jan 9, 2007)

Vai kind of bores me these days too - most of his material since "Alien Love Secrets" (and sadly a good chunk of it from before, and even a few moments on that otherwise amazing album) just strike me as weirdness for the sake of weirdness. 

I see nothing wrong with the idea of Vai playing with an orchestra - I agree his tone kind of sucks here, as does the mix, but the idea of taking a modern electric instrument and putting it in the context of traditional classical instruments is, if no longer groundbreakingly innovative, still a way to place the electric guitar in a fresh context. 

But the music? I just can't listen to it anymore. He sort of gets caught up in the excesses and somewhere along the way the passion gets lost. This isn't an indictment of "shred" or anything; far from it. It's just I can't relate to his music anymore. His roots are Zappa; mine are the blues.


----------



## Naren (Jan 10, 2007)

I really like Vai and I think there are a lot of amazing songs on his latest album, but this version of the song didn't do much for me. I have a live version of "For The Love Of God" on my computer that is overflowing with power and emotion and "took my breath away" (in a figurative way) the first time I saw it, but this one with the orchester seemed to lack both power and emotion. The only part that I thought was pretty cool was the intro and a few random parts interspersed throughout the piece where Vai and orchestra really meshed together. Vai usually has very nice tone, but on this recording, it was shrill and biting and didn't mix well with the orchestra. I also kept thinking that perhaps his constant floyd rose abuse was putting him out of key from the orchestra sometimes. And the wanking at the end was completely uncalled for. I usually really like Vai and there were a few parts of this version that I thought were done really well, but overall I didn't think it was a very good rendition of the song.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 10, 2007)

Just when I thought this song couldn't get any better he pulls off an orchestra version!!!! BRAVO VAI!


----------



## Shawn (Jan 11, 2007)

I saw this too, I thought it was alright. The last Vai album I bought was The Ultra Zone, I actually like that album too.


----------



## Blexican (Jan 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUxa_gHAGpU

You guys seen this vid yet?


----------



## Naren (Jan 11, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUxa_gHAGpU
> 
> You guys seen this vid yet?



I've got that DVD (G3 Live in Denver). All of Steve Vai's performances on that DVD were great. My favorite was "I'm gonna get the hell out of here."


----------



## Shawn (Jan 13, 2007)

I need to get Live In Denver actually. I have Live in Tokyo and the first G3 as well as Live in Astoria. Live In Denver is on my list of dvds to get definitely.


----------



## Gabe777 (Jan 13, 2007)

steve vai is god! that is a beautiful piece, i bet you he got the idea from petrucci lol


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 30, 2007)

THAT MADE MY DAY.


----------

